# Can't use Hot water



## avbill (Feb 21, 2008)

On most web sites that has a care for Pen page  under FP they say DO not wash in hot water.  Why?

Bill Daniels


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 21, 2008)

The feed on many fountain pens is made from ebonite.  Hot water can change the shape of the channels and, thus, the flow of ink.  It is also possible for very hot water to have this effect on the plastic feeds of the kit pens.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 21, 2008)

Lou hit it right one the head...  You can also damage the bodies of some pens that hold the ink without a sac such as piston fillers.

The recomended mix for flushing a pen is a 10-1 ratio of cold water to ammonia.  I have a 50ml plastic bottle I keep just for this. It was the refill bottle from my Visconti Sepia and works great to keep enough to flush pens out.


----------



## jtate (Feb 21, 2008)

Water of any temperature will permanently change the color of black hard rubber - if that's what the body of your pen is.  Bodies made os casein are also susceptible to damage from water.  Best course of action is to flush just the filling mechanism and nib and NOT submerge any more of the pen in water than is absolutely necessary.


----------



## avbill (Feb 22, 2008)

thank you guys for the reason behind the statement. 

bill daniels


----------

